# Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332523







Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).


*TICKER:​ Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017​*
*Königswürden verliehen*
https://www.morgenweb.de/suedhessen...m-koenigswuerden-verliehen-_arid,1139391.html

*Hochspannung beim Fischumzug*
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/hochspannung-beim-fischumzug--144198825.html

*Abenteuer zu Wasser und an Land*
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/spremberg/abenteuer-zu-wasser-und-an-land_aid-6773347

*Vor 50 Jahren waren Angler ihrer Zeit voraus*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...hrer-Zeit-voraus-_arid,10761239_toid,690.html

*Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/glandorf...t-ins-leere-glandorfer-schueler-angeln-weiter


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332727

Umfrage: Freilaufrolle beim Karpfenangeln, ja oder nein?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332728

Neue Fischzüchtung bleibt Kormoranen "im Hals stecken"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332738

Zanderangeln im Sturm


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332720

Video: Die nächste Öko-Katastrophe Europäischer Aal stirbt rasant aus


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332746

Arte Doku zum Kormoran


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332743


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

*Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht*
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...-werksmitarbeiter-vor-gericht-id18197411.html

*Mügelner Angler organisieren Karpfenfest am Schlagwitzer Teich*
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Oschatz/Muegelner-Angler-organisieren-Karpfenfest-am-Schlagwitzer-Teich

*Warum die Fische aus dem Sulzbachsee umziehen müssen*
http://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung....sch.e42b07f0-6a7d-493a-9abe-35b2c4b4ac7f.html

*Die Flussgrundel wird in Franken heimisch*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/forchheim/die-flussgrundel-wird-in-franken-heimisch;art216,2993733

*Bootsunfall vor Usedom: Zwei Urlauber tot, Angler vermisst*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...-vor-Usedom-Zwei-Urlauber-tot-Angler-vermisst

*Martinsfischen der Hobby-Angler*
http://www.wochenspiegelonline.de/news/article/martinsfischen-der-hobby-angler-3/

*Boot kentert beim Angeln - 52-Jähriger stirbt im Krankenhaus*
http://www.locally.de/nachricht/42343/boot-kentert-beim-angeln-52-jaehriger-stirbt-im-krankenhaus

*Indoor-Angeln in Taiwan: ein leckerer Food-Trend*
https://www.7tv.de/galileo/2017295-indoor-angeln-in-taiwan-ein-leckerer-food-trend-clip


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

Lob von Peta geht ins Leere: Glandorfer Schüler angeln weiter


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332772


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

*Besonderes Exemplar gefischt Warum der Angler so sauer über diesen Fang ist*
https://www.berliner-kurier.de/news...ngler-so-sauer-ueber-diesen-fang-ist-28747002

*Kaum noch Hoffnung für verunglückten Angler*
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ng-fuer-verunglueckten-angler-id18203916.html

*Chemnitzer Angler kentern und ertrinken - Suche nach Vermisstem für Dienstag beendet*
https://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICH...tem-fuer-Dienstag-beendet-artikel10040939.php

*"Räumt Euren Müll weg"! Angler holt diesen Fisch aus dem Wasser*
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/al...zung-adam-turnbull-facebook-post-muell-365250

*Fischen und feiern*
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/gifhorn/kreis/article212401519/Fischen-und-feiern.html

*Bootsunglück: Suche nach vermisstem Chemnitzer geht weiter - Angler trugen keine ...*
https://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICH...von-verungluecktem-Angler-artikel10040576.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

Video: Indoorangeln auf Garnelen - Der neue Restauranttrend in Taiwan


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332796


Fischsterben durch Alkohol - Werksmitarbeiter vor Gericht


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332798

Friedfischangeln am kleinen Fluss - Immer ein Erlebnis


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332811


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

*Schopfheim - Forellen und Elritzen ziehen um*
https://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/...-um.1e0cd48f-ffe2-41c7-8f51-76f26e688b40.html

*Talsperre Malter „Es wird nichts dem Zufall überlassen“*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/es-wird-nichts-dem-zufall-ueberlassen-3807591.html

*http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/es-wird-nichts-dem-zufall-ueberlassen-3807591.html*

*Heeder Sportfischer bilden 250 Angler aus*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/artikel/973086/heeder-sportfischer-bilden-250-angler-aus

*43-jähriger Angler tot aus dem Hellsee geborgen*
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1615550/

*Fischzug durch die Teichgräben lockt viele Besucher an*
http://www.waz-online.de/Gifhorn/Bo...urch-die-Teichgraeben-lockt-viele-Besucher-an

*Toter Angler aus See bei Berlin geborgen*
https://www.berlin.de/aktuelles/berlin/5061102-958092-toter-angler-aus-see-bei-berlin-geborgen.html

*Warum alle Bremer Fisch aus der Weser angeln können*
https://www.butenunbinnen.de/nachrichten/gesellschaft/stockangelschein-bremen100.html

*Brüder bunkerten Diebesgut und Waffen*
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Oberhavel/Brueder-bunkern-Diebesgut-und-Waffen

*Auf den Seen wird es ruhiger*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-.../auf-den-seen-wird-es-ruhiger-id18204201.html

*Zeigt her Eure Hobbys!*
https://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wi...389/Koethen/55017/Zeigt_her_Eure_Hobbys_.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332832

Angler für saubere Gewässer: "Räumt Euren Müll weg"!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332823

Video: Tolle Unterwasserbilder von raubenden Barschen auf Live Bait


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332824

Gewässer: Klar oder trüb?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332816


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

*Das große Fischsterben*
https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/das-grosse-fischsterben-id18224636.html

*Rekord geknackt*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/rekord-geknackt/

*Barrierefreiheit auch unter Wasser*
http://www.die-glocke.de/lokalnachr...asser-bdd2bc06-2c84-4d18-be6e-d49dd6331ee2-ds

*Rote Teufel helfen Anglern*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wernigerode/teichrettung-rote-teufel-helfen-anglern

*Die Fachmesse "Raubfisch & Meer" in Rheinberg*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...raubfisch-amp-meer-in-rheinberg-aid-1.7180062


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

OHNE Prüfung Angeln! Das Bremer Stockangelrecht


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332850


Video von 1958: Angelwettbewerb für "für ältere Männer", Niederlande


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332852


50.000 Heilbutts in Norwegen aus Zucht entkommen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332856

Forellenseuche VHS in Nordhessen: Ippinghausen und Naumburg, Altenstädt und Teile der Gemarkung Elbenberg


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332863


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

*Fische bei Thalbürgel erstickt*
http://eisenberg.otz.de/web/eisenbe...ic/Fische-bei-Thalbuergel-erstickt-1217645253

*Vereint gegen den Kormoran*
https://www.onetz.de/kreis-amberg-s...mmen-vereint-gegen-den-kormoran-d1791902.html

*Bootsunfall vor Usedom: Suche nach Angler fortgesetzt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...fall-vor-Usedom-Suche-nach-Angler-fortgesetzt

*Hochexplosiver Fang | Angler entdecken Granate*
http://www.bild.de/regional/nuernberg/angeln/finden-granate-53743446.bild.html

*200-Kilo-Schildkröte vor Mallorca gesichtet*
https://www.inselradio.com/aktuell/news/lokales/2017/11/200-kilo-schildkroete-vor-mallorca-gesichtet

*Vom sterilen Kies-See zum fischreichen Gewässer*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...eichen-Gewaesser-_arid,10763433_toid,616.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332871

Der Weg zur perfekten Karauschenmontage.... ....oder besessen vom Bauernkarpfen!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332896

30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332876


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 30.10. - 05.11. 2017*

Angler, Teichwirte und Jäger vereint gegen Kormoran


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332914

Tarpoonfieber - Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332907


----------

